# weber wildlife federation range



## 10yearquest

With all the fire danger and the fear of target shooters that has come with it, is the range up there in eden still open? Anyone know? thanks.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

I was up there last week and it was still open.


----------



## 10yearquest

thanks gee. I need to get up there and shoot some stuff.


----------



## Shooter

It's closed. Facebook says they must double the fire break to reopen.


----------



## UWFRSecretary1316

*Utah Wildlife Federation Range Changes*

Hello!

Previously, the range located in Eden, Utah has had inconsistencies with its Open Season and accessibility.

I can tell you at this time, it is currently being renovated and improved but is still open during maintenance.

Current Set Schedule:

Monday, July 28th, 2019- Closed for Maintenance/ Fire Control Work.

Hours of Operation are not set specifically and the open season spans from March 15th-December 1st (weather permitting) however, for more information, feel free to visit:

https://www.facebook.com/Weber-Wildlife-Federation-494452473915387/


----------

